
This Is Almost Certainly James Comey's Twitter Account - bbatsell
http://gizmodo.com/this-is-almost-certainly-james-comey-s-twitter-account-1793843641
======
tptacek
James Comey is, of course, the director of the FBI, a Republican appointed to
what is customarily (but not necessarily) a 10 year term by Barack Obama.

The fatal chink in Comey's OPSEC armor: he admitted to having an Instagram
account with which he kept connected to his family. His son is somewhat high-
profile at Kenyon College and his Instagram account was easy to find. If you
send a friend request to an Instagram account, Instagram will algorithmically
suggest related accounts; the related accounts here included an anonymous
account named after Reinhold Niebuhr. From there, it wasn't hard to find a
similarly named Twitter account whose metadata fit the profile.

The moral of the story here might be to avoid giving your anonymous accounts
distinctive names. If he had assumed the fictitious name "Dave Smith", this
article probably could not have been so easily written.

"Liking" tweets from your anonymous account is also probably a terrible idea,
with no upside.

------
belovedeagle
So doxxing is cool now, as long as it's applied to prominent Republicans?

------
dvdhnt
Um stalking much? Just because he's a public figure, it doesn't give this
author the right to be a creep. We blast TMZ and the like for being slimy but
always give a pass when it's in our own interest. So, I won't do that, this
isn't cool, man. All it takes is one person to follow this lead, find the
location of someone or their family member, and do something nefarious. No
matter if it's anything else, it's inconsiderate and frankly dangerous. Poor
show.

~~~
tptacek
How is the author being a creep? There is _immense_ public interest in knowing
that the director of the CIA is "liking" particular tweets about high-profile
investigations his office is conducting.

It's not like the author catfished him.

~~~
jeffwass
Some TLDR's.

Here's the twitter account in question :
[https://twitter.com/projectexile7](https://twitter.com/projectexile7)

Here's a tweet referencing a Breitbart story that was 'liked' back on 19th May
2016 :
[https://mobile.twitter.com/ojoscriollos/status/7334081186761...](https://mobile.twitter.com/ojoscriollos/status/733408118676152320)

The Breitbart story itself :

"Will Dem Intimidations of FBI Director Comey Kill Hillary Investigation? |
Dem leaders don't inspire confidence"

[http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/05/19/will-
demo...](http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/05/19/will-democrat-
intimidations-fbi-director-comey-kill-hillary-investigation/)

If it's really Comey, the fact he 'liked' this particular article suggests
some pre-existing bias on his decision to break protocol and make public the
new FBI investigations into Clinton's email server days before the election.

EDIT - about an hour after this post the twitter account was put into
'protected' mode, so tweets are not viewable.

